# Albedo anthropormophic



## MrPhox (Feb 16, 2017)

Anyone remember that comics from the 80's?

Well I found at lest part from Steve Gallacci on the net. Its consider Adult because of the violence (I think?)  adult due the the nudity? and  violent well because it is ^^ http://www.stevegallacci.com/archive/edf/2016/05/03 

I know that he post some of his comics on FA, but not these one.


----------



## Destroyermen (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh, I love this comics! One of the very best military-sci-fi I ever read. And VERY scientific.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 17, 2022)

I got a pretty good collection of these comics. You can see my collection here: 


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/my-furry-comic-book-collection.1678166/


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 18, 2022)

Another fan here. I think I have read the whole thing twice but I find the plot a little hard to follow. I would probably need to make a flowchart about who is plotting againg whom and what are everybody trying to accomplish.

Also worth mentioning is that back in the day this comic was one the big factors that caused this entire fandom to be born. Hats off to Mr Gallacci.


----------



## Destroyermen (Mar 18, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> Also worth mentioning is that back in the day this comic was one the big factors that caused this entire fandom to be born. Hats off to Mr Gallacci.


True!

Albeit I wish it wasn't so hard to find... I found the Gallacci site basically by pure accident, following the link from "Atomic Rockets".


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 18, 2022)

Destroyermen said:


> True!
> 
> Albeit I wish it wasn't so hard to find... I found the Gallacci site basically by pure accident, following the link from "Atomic Rockets".


Wow, that's exactly the same way as me! Atomic Rockets also lead me to the webcomic Freefall, which is what lead to me becoming a furry.


----------



## Destroyermen (Mar 18, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> Wow, that's exactly the same way as me! Atomic Rockets also lead me to the webcomic Freefall, which is what lead to me becoming a furry.


Oooooo, I love "Freefall!" Re-read it all several times already, each time enjoying greatly. 

And just recently started "Shlock Mercenary", too.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 18, 2022)

Gallaccis comic Birthright is pretty good too. It is a sequel to Albedo set at some point in Albedos future.
Here is the first half of it:








						Birthright
					

Classic Sci-fi by Steve Gallacci



					www.radiocomix.com


----------

